

I'm not sure who this Oleg person is, but he sure has some cool links on his site. - coglethorpe
http://okmij.org/ftp/

======
sigstoat
Oleg Kiselyov, a big name in functional programming.

[http://library.readscheme.org/servlets/search.ss?pattern=Kis...](http://library.readscheme.org/servlets/search.ss?pattern=Kiselyov+Oleg)

[http://portal.acm.org/author_page.cfm?id=81100177557&col...](http://portal.acm.org/author_page.cfm?id=81100177557&coll=GUIDE&dl=GUIDE&trk=0)

------
jimdesu
I just now created an account here just now so I'd have the opportunity to
tell y'all that Oleg's a freakin' god. He's up there with sigpfe, Wadler &
Peyton-Jones -- he's one of those cures for hubris we're lucky to have
around....

------
wensing
_"sure has some cool link on his site"_

Do people really use 'link' in the singular form instead of plural to mean
'linkage' in some sort of Web-2.01 slang that I'm out-of-touch with?!

~~~
Hexstream
Don't try to read too much into it, it's probably just a boring typo.

~~~
coglethorpe
Yeah, it was just a boring typo. Sorry about that!

